# Spencer from SAP Music has put up his Halloween mix for this year



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Stuck on the computer today so I'm listening to the streaming version - about halfway though - not one bad track yet....Awesome stuff. (Trying to figure out the 2 second cartoon voice before "Eat Your Brains" - that's gonna bug me.)

Thanks TCB!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm glad you're enjoying it. John from Distinctly Jamaican Sounds said he's going to start posting his mix Monday (he does it song by song.) That's always fun -> http://jamminjasounds.blogspot.com/

And the Countdown to Halloween just kicked off today too, so that has links to just about everybody. 

http://www.countdowntohalloween.com/


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Just downloading the full mix now - I was really expecting the SAP mix be much heavier stuff (don't know why) but it's just about perfect for me. Countdown to Halloween is HUGE this year. I think they might break the internets. 

Thanks again!  It's good to give the standards a rest.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Bump! There's a new, pretty awesome Halloween mix up at http://sapmusic.blogspot.ca 

It's got a really nice variety of stuff in there, and it really works as a mix. Last year's is still available here...http://sapmusic.blogspot.ca/2011/09/sap-music-halloween-mix-2011.html

I ended up buying a few of the full tracks from the mix. It's always good to be exposed to new stuff.

Thanks to talkingcatblues again for pointing me in the right direciton last year.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dan Augustin's Halloween Hits mixes always rock this time of year ... and they are all available ... right here. Are there other bloggish mixes out there we should all be aware of?


----------

